# V interesting article... Is pet food poisoning our dogs?



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My dad alerted me to this article in today's paper! He has had dogs all his life and is amazed at how healthy my girls look I think he's an ambassador of raw feeding lol

Is pet food poisoning our dogs? | Mail Online


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thank-you for sharing, an interesting read indeed


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

couldn't agree more, my two have been on raw for a month, and the difference is unbelievable. there coats are glossy and so soft, teeth are cleaner, eyes bright and shiny. tulula's coat has thickened up and she has hair growing on her neck, where it was bald before. i would highly reccommend feeding raw.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Very interesting article thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely FANTASTIC article!!! Thanks so much for posting that.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tululahsmum that's brilliant!!! Check out the raw section here it's fab for new starters!!!

I think it makes really interesting reading I'd def encourage people to at least try a pre made!!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Great article!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LisaV (Jul 21, 2010)

tnx for posting  interesting read


----------

